# Test a 24v relay with a 9v battery?



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just try it with a known good relay of the same type you want to check. Or use some probes to tap an 18V tool battery if you have some of those around.... or put a couple of 9V batteries in series... or....


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

9 volts is not enough. I don't know how you tested with 9 volts previously? You should use three 9 volt batteries wired in series. This will give you 27 volts DC.
Is your relay coil DC or AC at 24 volts? The batteries will provide DC current.

Or if you have another relay the same, connect both relay coils in series and then you would only need 12 volts.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> "pickup voltage" shows that the relay is guaranteed to not require more than 70% of the rated voltage to switch the contacts "on". It may turn on with less voltage but this is not guaranteed


This 70% [17v] *may* work with DC on an AC coil.

For this coil


> Coil Voltage: 24VAC. Coil Current: 83 mA. Coil Resistance: 85 ohm.


it probably will work.


----------

